# pymatuning lake



## tr-196 (Oct 17, 2008)

Went to pymatuning yesterday and could not get bit. Fished all depths and could never really find any groups of fish like we did in december. Any help would be much appreciated. It still makes me sick how this lake has a 20hp limit. It make absolutely no sense. The lake is so much bigger than mosquito, yet so underutilized. Just my opinion


----------



## DonVittorio (Apr 1, 2008)

The lake is just fine with a 20hp rating, no need for anything but fisher people and pontooners, to many underwater obstructions for bubba and his Nitro Powered Bass Buggy . We ended up fishing the causeway and caught about 10 nice perch. Fishing is very slow, give it about 3 weeks of 40's and watch them start up again. With the easy winter we had and the netting results that were posted , we should have a banner year.


----------



## tr-196 (Oct 17, 2008)

There are plenty of fishermen with boats that have more than a 20hp motor.....it's just not the bass fisherman. No need to put down the bass guys down.....I happen to be one of them who also enjoys catching walleye, perch, bluegill and crappies. I find it hard to believe that the local businesses around pymatuning would object to having some more customers.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I too support the 20hp limit. Not every lake needs to be open to the big motors and speedboats. There needs to be a variety for the variety of people in the state(s).
I am going to Pymatuning for the first time in May. I am borrowing a 9.9 motor as I normally use a 25 hp.


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

This "Bubba" has two high powered Bubba bass rigs and a low powered Pyma rig and I love Pyma just the way it is!!!!!!

Thank God there is only a 20 hp limit. Could you imagine what a zoo Pyma would be like if it were unlimited HP ??? Can you say, jet skis, water skiers, wake board boats, 90 mph bassboats? 

There's enough launch ramps around Pyma that if you want to fish different areas of the lake a ramp is close by.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

tr-196 said:


> There are plenty of fishermen with boats that have more than a 20hp motor.....it's just not the bass fisherman. No need to put down the bass guys down.....I happen to be one of them who also enjoys catching walleye, perch, bluegill and crappies. I find it hard to believe that the local businesses around pymatuning would object to having some more customers.


I hope you're talking about the buisnesses that sell small hp motors. They'd love to put a 20 on that bassboat so those people can fish Pymy with the rest of the people that spent their money, so they could, by buying a motor from them. I have a 90 and a 20 tiller on my lund. I take it off as i need too. As stated, there's plenty of ramps all around the lake to put you in an area that produces great fishing. Choose whichever one suits your needs. Very rarely see boats bigger than 21ft on this lake.


----------



## DonVittorio (Apr 1, 2008)

Wasn't trying to insult, I'm more of a "Bubba" than most, lol. Just like Pymy to stay 20hp. We have enough access to put in any where on the lake. To many would be out on the lake joy riding and annoying the fisherman. Next thing you know we'd have para sailer rentals and glass bottom boats to view the carp. It would just get outta hand. TIC


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

DonVittorio said:


> Wasn't trying to insult, I'm more of a "Bubba" than most, lol. Just like Pymy to stay 20hp. We have enough access to put in any where on the lake. To many would be out on the lake joy riding and annoying the fisherman. Next thing you know we'd have para sailer rentals and glass bottom boats to view the carp. It would just get outta hand. TIC



No insult taken here! I'm with ya 100% 
We're so lucky to have a lake like Pyma.in our back yard. I live on probable the best bass lake in Ohio, but Pyma is still my favorite.


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

It took a long time for Pa. to go from 10 to 20 HP. You got to remember that Pa. controls the lake because about 3/4 of it lies in Pa. I believe like the most of the pymy gang it is fine the way it is. I have to run it with electric motors because my 45 is not allowed. Like they stated there are plenty of ramps around, just pick a section by a ramp and learn it. If you do not get results, move to the next area. I have a motor I can't use and haven't used but twice since I own the boat. To far to tow to a lake I can use it on. I wish I could trade it for 9.9 so I could fish Pymy more. It came with the boat the wife bought me as a project boat for Christmas one year. It ran fine the last time I used it about 6 years ago. I haven't even fired it up since.


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

Just a thought...what if the entire lake was no wake for boats with greater than 20 hp motors. Portage lakes is primarily no wake, but fishable by bass boats etc. I think the same would work on the Muskingum watershed lakes as well.
LindyRigger


----------



## tr-196 (Oct 17, 2008)

Absolutely! Finally someone who is thinking outside the box and also not namecalling!


----------



## esox62 (May 19, 2006)

hey, you guys that are fishing..is the lake wide open and ice free..? jamestown area? and yes i love it the way it is..no powerboating.


----------



## buckipicker (Jan 8, 2008)

Nice to have a quiet lake to fish. Plus there are many obstructions lurking under the water at Pymie. Many times I have bounced off tree stumps that you don't know are there.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

There are lakes in Ohio with open horsepower but an 8mph speed limit and a 25ft size limit or around there that would be a way to get more people fishing and help local bait stores and overall economy every bit helps these days


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

If limit catches of walleyes return to pymy, so will the erie guys looking for an inland lake on blow days. Many of them already have kickers under 20hp...myself included.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm OK with the 20hp limit as well. Heck, not that long ago it was 10hp. Like fakebait said, pick an area, learn it and fish it. The more time you spend blasting around the lake, the less time you have lines in the water. I'm not surprised the lake is fishing slow right now. Once we get some consistently warmer weather, and the water starts to warm up, it will turn on. I know some guys are thinking pre-spawn walleye right about now, but I spent enough miserable days on Pymo in late Feb/early March to disabuse myself of that notion. I'd just as soon wait til mid/late March when they start biting for keeps. Lotta water in that lake and it takes a while to warm up. Heck, this time of year I think rivers are the place to fish.


----------



## eriewalleye (Feb 22, 2008)

I totally agree with the hp limit staying at 20 hp. Fakebait, remember that the PA fish &boat commission has said that it is permissible to use a larger motor to get to shore in case of dangerous windy conditions, but the officer that I spoke with "cautioned that it didn't include going from one fishing spot to another." They have the water level drawed down pretty low right now, and that could have some affect on the fishing. I haven't heard if the guys are fishing the Spillway yet, and that's the first place to start.


----------



## Ntflyer (Aug 6, 2008)

20 hp is perfect for this lake, 9.9 sucked bad. Any reasonable sized boat with a 20HP can cover that lake in no time, and I never feel like I am going to get blown off by boats like at WB. Love this lake, I am there every weekend, wish I lived closer than 50 min out. Now there is a 3 rod limit allowed, although when they are hitting good I am not sure why you would need 3 rods out. I am ready to go!


----------

